# My betta is killing himself!!



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Shocking title? I know. But it's true. Sadly. My baby, Spoons, used to be in a large two gallon bowl. He loved it, it had a whisper 1-3 gallon filter, and a big decoration he would hide behind. But I had noticed he would not leave his reflection alone. He wasn't blowing bubble nests anymore which he always did before I noticed him going crazy over the reflection. And there was a small self inflicted tear in his gorgeous shimmery tail. I thought since the glass was curved, he could see his own reflection. Immediately I talked to my Dad about my concerns and he said "Ok, we'll go to the store" To buy me a new tank. A flat sided one though, so he couldn't see his reflection. I got a wonderful tank for 16 dollars, that was a flat sided tank, a rectangle. I put my Betta in a temporary .5 gallon holding bowl that had the same water his old bowl, and siphoned the water from the old bowl to the new tank. I filled the rest of the .5 up with aged conditioned water, and transferred the clean gravel and decor. I also added some stones and fake plants. I put in the filter and plugged it in. Everything was ready. So gently I poured the fish into his new home. He slid out of the nasty little holding bowl, and immediately I noticed him.... CHECKING OUT HIS REFLECTION! I realized the glass also was completely reflective here, ESPECIALLY the two sides. And i turned off the lights that night with him still doing his reflective thingy. I woke up this morning, and turned on his light. He wasn't blowing a bubble nest, resting in the plants, and in his usual sleeping spot behind the filter. He was right in front of my face, staring at his reflection. And two small chunks were missing from his tail. Isn't there anything I can do? The tail tears can be infected easily and especially because of lack of sleep and all the stress. It's hurting me to see him hurting; is there anything I can do? If not, It's okay because I'm starting to accept that I've done pretty much all I can and that all tanks or bowls or whatever will be reflective. So if you know, please tell me. But if you don't, that's O.K. Because I bet he'll be okay....I'm just very worried that he won't.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay. Don't worry, he is only biting his tail because he is stressed. The tears will heal. If you are worried about infections, up your water changes and possibly add a bit of aquarium salt. (NOT table salt)

He can see his reflection if he is in a dark corner of the house. In dim corners, tanks sometimes become reflective when the tank lights are turned on. Maybe try having an outside the tank source of light (like a lamp) near by to reduce the reflections. Or, you could move the tank to a place where there is more light (though keep his tank out of direct sunlight)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I agree, if there's a dark side that's where he'll do the most flaring when the light's on. JKfish covered most of it. 

You can also try getting a very bright and busy background and taping it to the spot he does it the most. It should be something with lots of colors that is distracting and makes it harder for him to make out his own reflection. Maybe a lot of bright flowers? Or some psychedelic pattern?


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

The side he does it most on is the side the lamp is pointing at!! It's that the two sides of the aquarium that are like perfect mirrors on the inside. You can't even see out!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh and I think the pattern thing is a great idea! Im going to try this, http://www.web420.com/club/lsd dna spiral.jpg But only on the back since i did just explain i cant do the thing on the sides since you cant even see out on the sides anyways.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

If all of that fails...try removing your filter for a day or two and see what happens...


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

You could try placing plants in front of the two reflective sides, just get one's that are taller so they hide at least most of the reflections, if not some. Then he won't be so stressed.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Erm.... i'dd need 7 plants. each plannt costs like 7 dollars.... yah im not rich!  I'm going to cover the sides of the tank with plastic sheets, and the back will have the background i posted a link to above. the front... oh well!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

zelilaa said:


> Erm.... i'dd need 7 plants. each plannt costs like 7 dollars.... yah im not rich!  I'm going to cover the sides of the tank with plastic sheets, and the back will have the background i posted a link to above. the front... oh well!


Try getting your plants of Ebay, you can buy plenty of plants on their for next to nothing.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Sounds like he is glass surfing? Maybe get some java moss and make a curtain on 3 of the sides of the aquarium, and try to position your filter so it blows down the third side so when he goes near the glass he has to fight the current?


----------

